# "Super Rare"1955 Ford 940



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Whoa lookit all the gears on this one! http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=82444&query=retrieval
Ryan


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

A rare tractor with a one armed loader. Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Now if anyone wants to donate money so i can get this tractor... lol Its also located in North Mankato the town in which I live lol


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

maniac was tht tractor selecto speed wth side mounted manure loader?


----------

